# internet on the move WiFi?



## paulharrison (May 1, 2005)

We I get my Lexington back I will be away from home a lot not always in the RV, england europe whats the best was to use my lap top and any idea of costs?
Paul


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi Paul

Great news about the RV  . I have to say the guy that figured out the dashboard problem needs a huge pat on the back and a wage rise!!! :lol: 

However onto the laptop problem. Im sure im going to get lynched for this but here goes anyway. I have heard of people going to PC World and buying one of their WIFI finder keyrings (tells you if your in range of a wifi connection without having to turn on your laptop and search for it).

If your in range and the network isn't secure you could accidently :wink: log onto their system and get free internet access 8O . Not of course that you or indeed anyone else on here would consider doing such an underhand, low-life thing but hey accidents do happen!

The other way of course is to get internet access via your mobile phone which has been covered in great depth on other forums. Or just go to Mcdonalds :roll: as all their restaurants have free wifi. I believe a few campsites now have wifi as well on the superior pitches but i wouldn't imagine this is overly common. After speaking to a computer buff friend of mine you can get an external antenna which links into a booster to give you much more range. This booster is then connected to your laptop by wifi. Afraid i don't know much about that but could find out more details if you want.

Good luck

Dazzer


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Paul

There have been quite a few threads on here about Wifi access and what is free and what is not... here are a few links to them:

Wif Thread 1 <<
Wifi Thread 2 <<
Wifi Thread 3 <<

and a link to a site that has an interesting report about getting online while out and about:-
Wifi in the Real World <<

Mike

P.S I think you may get more replies if this was in the Internet Access Forum... I know you have been chatting about your RVs but the Wifi bit will be better there... would you like it moved ??


----------



## paulharrison (May 1, 2005)

Hi Skykal
Thanks for the tips I am thinking of getting a 02 phone designed for internet access but need to weigh up all the costs
Paul


----------

